# East Mids Meet #2 - Sunday 11/12/05



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo everyone

So then, the second East Midlands meet is to be held on the 11th December which is again a Sunday. It is to be be at Donnington in conjunction with the track day being organised by RS246 forums - which includes some TT'ers from here.

The plan is to meet at the Donnington M1 Services at 10am and then roll onto the Donnington track itself to meet everyone on the track day. I'm not going to post any more details for the day timewise as it will just go as it goes. I can see us possibly going onto a pub somewhere as it was suggested at our first meet there are a copule local to the track.

If anyone planning to attend can post here or if there are any other suggestions or ideas then post here also.

*So Far We've Got:*

Nem - Well obviuosly 
omen666 - on the track day
windy2484
sssgucci
ttdunc

Any more takers?

Nick


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

BUMP

looks like I'll be seeing just you there!


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

hi guys..

couldnt make the last meet, but will try getting to this one! work is just to well paid at the mo esp on sundays!!!!

windy..


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I will meet you guys at Donnington. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

Will be there ttdunc. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Something just went bump :roll:

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just another bump and to also say we've been officially invited to join the rs246 lot on the mueseum tour and afterwards for drink / meal.

I think you would need to check out their thread and see if you can still book for the tour / meal as it may already be too late.

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... 1d552116f2

I'm thinking of staying till half 3 at the end of the track session, then I'm not too fussed about the tour but will prob hang around and join them for drinks at the pub later on, not the meal tho.

See you all sunday!

Nick[/url]


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

sorry Nem was looking really forward to this but I wont be able to make it.


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS

ANY PLANS FOR A MEET IN JAN OR WE COULD GO TO ANOTHER GROUP MEET

TTDUNC


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Think this meet is looking dead at the moment i am trying with a few mate's to organize one further south in northants i will post details if i can get a venue sorted.otherwise knessworth meet for me come lighter nights.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This meet is certainly not dead, it's just getting started in fact. I've just not posted details of the next meet.

The next east mids meet I am poroposing for the 15th Jan which is again a sunday at 2pm. I am going to make it at the Woodend pub the same as the first meet we had there and discuss a cruise for a meet in feb.

I'll post a new thread over the next day or two with full details.

Nick


----------

